# Need a new cabinet in 2-3k range.



## setu4993 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hello,

I need a new cabinet for my config as below:
CPU: AMD A10-5800K
Mobo: Asus - F2A85-M LE
Power Supply: Corsair VS450
And the provision to use 1 DVD drive and 4 3.5" HDDs, preferably with a USB 3.0 port on the front and the power supply at the bottom.

I have an old iBall cabinet and it heats up the config even in casual use.

I looked at the CoolerMaster N200. It seems good. What are my other options?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 10, 2013)

NZXT Source Elite 210 with side window @3k is best for you


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 10, 2013)

assuming you are not living in mumbai or bangalore or any other place which has NZXT Gamma cabinets available locally(only 4-5 such cities/places in India) you won't get any NZXT cabinet without extra ~600 shipping charge from any good online shopping site.i live near Delhi & i couldn't get any NZXT Gamma cabinet ~3k both in nehru place & online sites.N200 is good but it can only fit micro-atx mobo so not a good choice considering future upgrades.get this which is best option for ~3k & much better than N200 but is currently out of stock:
BitFenix Merc Alpha USB 3.0 BFC-MRC-100-KKX1-U3 Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal

if you can't wait then i suggest getting this which even without usb3 is better than N200 in my opinion:
BitFenix Merc Alpha Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal


----------



## setu4993 (Dec 10, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> NZXT Source Elite 210 with side window @3k is best for you



Looking at it, it seems great. But, isn't available at any online retailer. Junglee has 2 sellers selling it for 7500 and 9900 which seem outrageous to me. I don't mind buying locally, I live in Mumbai.



whitestar_999 said:


> assuming you are not living in mumbai or bangalore or any other place which has NZXT Gamma cabinets available locally(only 4-5 such cities/places in India) you won't get any NZXT cabinet without extra ~600 shipping charge from any good online shopping site.i live near Delhi & i couldn't get any NZXT Gamma cabinet ~3k both in nehru place & online sites.N200 is good but it can only fit micro-atx mobo so not a good choice considering future upgrades.get this which is best option for ~3k & much better than N200 but is currently out of stock:
> BitFenix Merc Alpha USB 3.0 BFC-MRC-100-KKX1-U3 Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal
> 
> if you can't wait then i suggest getting this which even without usb3 is better than N200 in my opinion:
> BitFenix Merc Alpha Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal



I do live in Mumbai, actually. (Just realized it doesn't show up along with my posts, will correct that.)

While, USB3.0 in the front panel isn't a deal-breaker, the Elite 210 seems great.

Also, the BitFenix MercAlpha Black Steel has a 2.5" bay. What's that for? I assume SSD?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 10, 2013)

Go to Lamington , source 210 is easily available


----------



## setu4993 (Dec 10, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Go to Lamington , source 210 is easily available



Was planning to make the trip this weekend itself. Will do that, then .


----------



## Rajat Giri (Dec 11, 2013)

Buy NZXT cabinets from primeabgb


----------



## Rajat Giri (Dec 11, 2013)

You can go to their store at lamington road


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 11, 2013)

Both the Merc Alpha and the Source  210 Elite are excellent and you just wont go wrong with either. Great suggestions there.And yes stay away from N200 its too cramped for anything.Its a heater basically.


----------



## setu4993 (Dec 11, 2013)

Rajat Giri said:


> Buy NZXT cabinets from primeabgb. You can go to their store at lamington road



Their website doesn't show a listing for it but :/.



The Incinerator said:


> Both the Merc Alpha and the Source  210 Elite are excellent and you just wont go wrong with either. Great suggestions there.And yes stay away from N200 its too cramped for anything.Its a heater basically.



Okay. I don't know much about cabinets. If you could tell me why they are great cabinets, it'd be great.


----------



## Rajat Giri (Dec 11, 2013)

I bought my nzxt source elite 210 windowed from them last year


----------



## setu4993 (Dec 11, 2013)

Rajat Giri said:


> I bought my nzxt source elite 210 windowed from them last year



Okay. I'll check with them, surely. What's the difference between the windowed and the normal one? And are they the only options?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 11, 2013)

Window one

*www.mln.com.au/img/uploads/images/products/NZXT-Source-210.JPG


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 11, 2013)

NZXT Source 210 Elite Windowed Side Panel Cabinet @ 3000.


----------



## setu4993 (Dec 11, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Window one
> 
> *www.mln.com.au/img/uploads/images/products/NZXT-Source-210.JPG



I understood what that meant, and better airflow is the advantage of a windowed one, right? My question was if there are multiple options available? If yes, what are they and how do they differ from one another?



bavusani said:


> NZXT Source 210 Elite Windowed Side Panel Cabinet @ 3000.



Where's it available?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 11, 2013)

setu4993 said:


> I understood what that meant, and better airflow is the advantage of a windowed one, right? My question was if there are multiple options available? If yes, what are they and how do they differ from one another
> 
> Where's it available?



Its not available anywhere online in India but its available in olx here: NZXT Source 210 Elite windowed Case (cabinet) - Mumbai - Computers - Laptops - Accessories

You can go for an alternative cabinet which also has a Side-Panel Window like NZXT and that is this: Cooler Master K380 (for APAC only) (RC-K380-KWN1) USB 3.0 VER,Side Window Mid Tower K Series Chassis


----------



## setu4993 (Dec 11, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Its not available anywhere online in India but its available in olx here: NZXT Source 210 Elite windowed Case (cabinet) - Mumbai - Computers - Laptops - Accessories
> 
> You can go for an alternative cabinet which also has a Side-Panel Window like NZXT and that is this: Cooler Master K380 (for APAC only) (RC-K380-KWN1) USB 3.0 VER,Side Window Mid Tower K Series Chassis



Don't want to purchase a used one. Will check if new ones are available at Lamington Road. Seems it'll be from what other forum members have said.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 11, 2013)

setu4993 said:


> I understood what that meant, and better airflow is the advantage of a windowed one, right? My question was if there are multiple options available? If yes, what are they and how do they differ from one another?



this windowed cabby wont increase air flow.it is for good looking. side fans can not be installed on this while non-windowed edition has the provision to install a side fan. if you install this side fan , this would bring even more air flow than that windowed edition


----------



## setu4993 (Dec 12, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> this windowed cabby wont increase air flow.it is for good looking. side fans can not be installed on this while non-windowed edition has the provision to install a side fan. if you install this side fan , this would bring even more air flow than that windowed edition



Guess I was very wrong about it. Hmmm, doubt I'll ever need side fans, will go for the windowed itself. Thanks for the info .

*Update: 12/12/13*

A friend asked at Prime and 3-4 other shops at Lamington Road. Neither the NZXT Source 210 Elite or the BitFenix Merc Alpha are available. Both are out of stock.

Any ideas where else I can buy either? I'm tilting towards the NZXT, though.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 12, 2013)

setu4993 said:


> Guess I was very wrong about it. Hmmm, doubt I'll ever need side fans, will go for the windowed itself. Thanks for the info .
> 
> *Update: 12/12/13*
> 
> ...



mdcomputers.in and itwares


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 12, 2013)

betfenix merc alpha,i think, is avaiable at snapdeal including free shipping


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 12, 2013)

BitFenix Merc Alpha Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal
order it before it goes out of stock.


----------



## setu4993 (Dec 12, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> mdcomputers.in and itwares



Neither available at either.



rijinpk1 said:


> betfenix merc alpha,i think, is avaiable at snapdeal including free shipping





whitestar_999 said:


> BitFenix Merc Alpha Black Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal
> order it before it goes out of stock.



Just placed the order. Shipping from their warehouse at 19th according to the email. Thanks for all the help !


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 13, 2013)

setu4993 said:


> Neither available at either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



congrats. post pics after getting it...... with good cable management


----------



## setu4993 (Dec 20, 2013)

Any idea about the SilverStone PH03? At Prime, they suggested that.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 20, 2013)

you mean PS03:
Buy Online Silverstone SST-PS03B-W Mid Tower Cabinet in India
SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.- PS03
looks good but no reviews on major international sites compared to bitfenix merc alpha which has great reviews on all major international sites so it is your choice.i prefer bitfenix merc alpha though & it also has more fan install options.


----------



## setu4993 (Dec 20, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> you mean PS03:
> Buy Online Silverstone SST-PS03B-W Mid Tower Cabinet in India
> SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.- PS03
> looks good but no reviews on major international sites compared to bitfenix merc alpha which has great reviews on all major international sites so it is your choice.i prefer bitfenix merc alpha though & it also has more fan install options.



Yes, the same. Sorry for the typo.

I don't and most probably won't use graphic cards, so won't need extra fans. Checking for reviews right now myself too.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 20, 2013)

Silverstone is itself an awesome cabby company in US for custom liquid cooled rigs. My friend bought a Silverstone chassis which was Rs.6550 in primeabgb.com 1 year ago and it was awesome.


----------



## setu4993 (Dec 21, 2013)

The guy at the counter told me that the SilverStone PS03 has USB 3.0. I left the place because I had to meet up with a friend. Checked online and nowhere did it say that there was a USB 3.0 version of it available. And posted about it here.

Decided to buy it if it had a USB 3.0 on the front panel. Went back. I told him the website says it doesn't. He confirmed it doesn't. Asked him about the Source 210, if it'll come anytime soon. He said they aren't ordering any new stock of the lower range NZXTs.

Dropped the plan for the SilverStone. And again to waiting for SnapDeal to ship the BitFenix Merc Alpha.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 21, 2013)

i don't think snapdeal will ship it anytime soon as it is out of stock.these are the people who deliver bitfenix merc cabinets to snapdeal & though their prices are higher there is no issue of availability:
Overclockers Zone


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 21, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> i don't think snapdeal will ship it anytime soon as it is out of stock.these are the people who deliver bitfenix merc cabinets to snapdeal & though their prices are higher there is no issue of availability:
> Overclockers Zone



Overclockers Zone is always overpriced in every component they sell.


----------



## setu4993 (Dec 23, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> i don't think snapdeal will ship it anytime soon as it is out of stock.these are the people who deliver bitfenix merc cabinets to snapdeal & though their prices are higher there is no issue of availability:
> Overclockers Zone



I'm quiet uncertain about them too. They emailed the shipping date as the 19th on the day of the order. I got an email on the 19th saying it'll take 3 more days.

I found a NZXT distributor in Pune. Called them up and they said they don't have 210s, and won't have them until March, 2014. But, they did have the Merc Alphas, both the USB 3.0 and USB 2.0 ones. (They haven't confirmed the pricing, yet.)

I'm going to Pune later this week, if SnapDeal still hasn't shipped by then, will probably buy it from there in person.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 23, 2013)

setu4993 said:


> I'm quiet uncertain about them too. They emailed the shipping date as the 19th on the day of the order. I got an email on the 19th saying it'll take 3 more days.
> 
> I found a NZXT distributor in Pune. Called them up and they said they don't have 210s, and won't have them until March, 2014. But, they did have the Merc Alphas, both the USB 3.0 and USB 2.0 ones. (They haven't confirmed the pricing, yet.)
> 
> I'm going to Pune later this week, if SnapDeal still hasn't shipped by then, will probably buy it from there in person.



Merc Alpha is equally good.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 23, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Merc Alpha is equally *food*.



 so can we eat that ?   

i know its typo


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 23, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> so can we eat that ?
> 
> i know its typo



Yes you can eat it. Just extract electrons, neutrons and protons from it, assemble glucose molecules, then eat it


----------



## setu4993 (Dec 23, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Merc Alpha is equally good.



Yup, I know it is. Reading the AnandTech review when I was suggested it first convinced me of that.

And thus I ordered it when the 210 wasn't available. (My preference for 210 was because of the tool-less drives and the USB 3.0 availability.)


----------



## setu4993 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bought the Merc Alpha USB 3.0 today. The order finally arrived with the dealer in Pune.

Will take it back to Mumbai when I go home mid-Jan, and post the photos after I set it all up .


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 5, 2014)

setu4993 said:


> Bought the Merc Alpha USB 3.0 today. The order finally arrived with the dealer in Pune.
> 
> Will take it back to Mumbai when I go home mid-Jan, and post the photos after I set it all up .



Congo


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 5, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 5, 2014)

congrats


----------



## bigdaddy (Jan 8, 2014)

setu4993 said:


> The guy at the counter told me that the SilverStone PS03 has USB 3.0. I left the place because I had to meet up with a friend. Checked online and nowhere did it say that there was a USB 3.0 version of it available. And posted about it here.
> 
> Decided to buy it if it had a USB 3.0 on the front panel. Went back. I told him the website says it doesn't. He confirmed it doesn't. Asked him about the Source 210, if it'll come anytime soon. He said they aren't ordering any new stock of the lower range NZXTs.
> 
> Dropped the plan for the SilverStone. And again to waiting for SnapDeal to ship the BitFenix Merc Alpha.



How about checking coolermaster Force 500 Cooler Master Cm Chassis Force 500
it has lot of space and comes with USB 3.0. I find prime bagb also selling this


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 9, 2014)

^ OP has already bought Bitfenix Merc Alpha.


----------



## setu4993 (Jan 13, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> congrats





harshilsharma63 said:


> Congrats



Thanks !!



bigdaddy said:


> How about checking coolermaster Force 500 Cooler Master Cm Chassis Force 500
> it has lot of space and comes with USB 3.0. I find prime bagb also selling this





harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ OP has already bought Bitfenix Merc Alpha.



Haha .

I brought back the cabinet to Mumbai over the weekend. Will assemble it today, most probably. Will post the pictures thereafter .


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 13, 2014)

Waiting


----------



## setu4993 (Jan 17, 2014)

As promised before, here are the photos .

Before (the iBall cabinet):
View attachment 13311

The BF Merc Alpha, before inserting the new parts:
View attachment 13312

BF Merc Alpha, after:
View attachment 13313

And finally, in place under the desk:
View attachment 13314

One thing that I'd want help with is the fact that one of my front USB 3.0 ports isn't working. I Googled it and found it can be either a header problem or on the motherboard side.

I checked the motherboard and the 20-1 pin for the USB 3.0 jack appears to have only 20-pins and I can see the shiny bottom of the '1' pin, as if it is broken. I checked for the pin diagram of the 20-1 USB 3.0, and unline USB 2.0 (which has the '1' pin as a NC pin), the USB 3.0 pin has a function of Vbus. Does that mean that the voltage that is to be supplied to one port, isn't happening correctly, and thus it's only one of the 2 ports which isn't working? 

Because of that, I think it is the motherboard at fault and not the cabinet. If someone here can confirm this, or correct me soon, it'd be great, so that I can take further steps to get the faulty part(s) replaced.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 17, 2014)

setu4993 said:


> As promised before, here are the photos .
> 
> Before (the iBall cabinet):
> View attachment 13311
> ...



nice 
only one front usb 3.0 port not working? assuming your mobo has only one usb 3 header, it must support 2 usb 3.0 ports. so if one usb 3.0 port works fine, i guess it may not be a mobo problem.


----------



## setu4993 (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks .

Yes, only one of them is not working. It has a single header, which supports 2 ports.

My doubt about the mobo problem is because of that missing pin, which appears broken, and the pin diagram (linked to in the previous post) has the '1' pin missing making it a 20-pin port instead of the expected 20-1 pin.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 17, 2014)

setu4993 said:


> Thanks .
> 
> Yes, only one of them is not working. It has a single header, which supports 2 ports.
> 
> My doubt about the mobo problem is because of that missing pin, which appears broken, and the pin diagram (linked to in the previous post) has the '1' pin missing making it a 20-pin port instead of the expected 20-1 pin.



in my mobo, there are exactly 19 pins, 19th being Vbus . even in your 24 pin mobo power connector you will see missing pins.  it was made available  in the past and later removed as they are no longer needed. i still think the mobo is error free. can you see any signs broken pin there? upload an image if possible.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 17, 2014)

don't know if it is related but when i got bitfenix merc(non-usb3),after removing front panel(it is a bit tricky) to check for front fan install,i noticed that front panel connector was not plugged in completely so i gently pushed it to fit it properly.


----------



## setu4993 (Jan 17, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> in my mobo, there are exactly 19 pins, 19th being Vbus . even in your 24 pin mobo power connector you will see missing pins.  it was made available  in the past and later removed as they are no longer needed. i still think the mobo is error free. can you see any signs broken pin there? upload an image if possible.



I just opened it up and clicked a photo. Here: View attachment 13315.

It has 18 pins. The 19th pin which should be, appears broken. There is a silver-ish at the bottom, as if there were a pin there before but isn't now. (I hope you can see that in the attached photograph.)



whitestar_999 said:


> don't know if it is related but when i got bitfenix merc(non-usb3),after removing front panel(it is a bit tricky) to check for front fan install,i noticed that front panel connector was not plugged in completely so i gently pushed it to fit it properly.



It is scary, rather than tricky! Just opened and made sure that all the connectors are tight. Nothing.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 17, 2014)

setu4993 said:


> I just opened it up and clicked a photo. Here: View attachment 13315.
> 
> It has 18 pins. The 19th pin which should be, appears broken. There is a silver-ish at the bottom, as if there were a pin there before but isn't now. (I hope you can see that in the attached photograph.)
> 
> ...



so there are only 18 pins ,right?  i guess there must be 19(as it is 19 in my case), so the issue is related to mobo. But again, how does one usb 3.0 port work without any problem?


----------



## setu4993 (Jan 17, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> so there are only 18 pins ,right?  i guess there must be 19(as it is 19 in my case), so the issue is related to mobo. But again, how does one usb 3.0 port work without any problem?



Yes, just 18 instead of the expected 19.

My assumption is that each USB3.0 bus has a separate Vbus (there are 2 Vbus pins in the pin diagram, diagonal to one another). The broken pin disables is not letting one port function, while the other works without an issue. Again, assumption.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 17, 2014)

setu4993 said:


> Yes, just 18 instead of the expected 19.
> 
> My assumption is that each USB3.0 bus has a separate Vbus (there are 2 Vbus pins in the pin diagram, diagonal to one another). The broken pin disables is not letting one port function, while the other works without an issue. Again, assumption.




yeah, the issue is with your mobo.


----------



## setu4993 (Jan 23, 2014)

Yup, it was.

I kinda did a hack fix. Inserted a rolled multi-strand wire where the broken pin would've gone, left a part of it out just enough to touch the pin below.

Seems to have fixed it and can use both the USB3.0 ports.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 23, 2014)

^ you should get it RMA'd now or you'll be denied warranty later on ti ground of presence of physical damage.


----------



## setu4993 (Jan 23, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ you should get it RMA'd now or you'll be denied warranty later on ti ground of presence of physical damage.



Do motherboards get RMA'd too? Didn't know that :O. Thought it would be a carry-in and thus am reluctant.

Besides, I bought the mobo a year ago. Would they still RMA it?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 23, 2014)

setu4993 said:


> Do motherboards get RMA'd too? Didn't know that :O. Thought it would be a carry-in and thus am reluctant.
> 
> Besides, I bought the mobo a year ago. Would they still RMA it?



Every computer component gets RMA'd. Check the warranty period of the board.


----------



## setu4993 (Jan 23, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Every computer component gets RMA'd. Check the warranty period of the board.



It's 5 years. I checked it.

Just to be clear, RMA is they picking up the faulty part from my home and delivering the new one at the same time, right?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 23, 2014)

setu4993 said:


> It's 5 years. I checked it.
> 
> Just to be clear, RMA is they picking up the faulty part from my home and delivering the new one at the same time, right?



RMA means manufacturer repairing products under warranty for free. It will most probably be a walk0in submission.


----------

